# Opitmal spray-bar placement & direction?



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Finally getting around to building my DIY CO2 reactor / Canister filter output incl. spray bar for my 20g long.

Original setup was like so:

















A few weeks/months ago in the chat, it was said that the above position wasn't a great one for the spray bar. So, lets hear some suggestions as to what would be the best placement. Horizontal, front-to-back on the left side, "spraying" to the right (at what direction, i.e. degrees)?

Spray bar itself will be some PVC(not glued) with drilled holes, until I get around to getting some CLEAR PVC (Have to order online).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I run mine on the left side, under water, spraying horizontally with the waters surface for minimal agitation.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I also run one of mine on the left side (on the 6' tank) and on the back of shorter tanks. All are positioned an inch or so under the surface with the holes pointed slightly down to reduce surface agitation, as stated.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I run one of my spray bars from the side glass too but with tall plants I find that it causes a lot of them to be bent with the flow and I'm not crazy about that. In another tank I have the spraybar as such and prefer it to the other method. It is also easier to hide with some tall plants:










As you can see I have cut it in half and drilled a hole in the end cap to allow most of the water to flow to the other end of the tank. It creates a little circular motion from front to back rather than from top to bottom as the traditional spraybar placement does.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

